# Nintendo Game & Watch



## axlon (Feb 20, 2005)

Anyone here collect the old Nintendo Game & Watch handhelds from the '80s? I still have a few working and with original boxes. Unlike today's machines each machine could only play one game. If you wanted a new game, you had to buy another handheld. 






Parachute Wide Screen 1981


----------

